# Single speed vs gears, what are the pros and cons?



## tony312 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
Im riding with gears atm, but do alot of DJ and FR and gears bother me sometimes so i was thinking of changing to single speed but i need some tips on wheather its a good idea?
And i read on a website that v-brakes are better when riding with single speed?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Brakes are a separate issue from single speed riding IMHO

Single speed is always a good idea because it makes you feel really good.


----------



## tony312 (Sep 22, 2008)

i forgot to mention that i cycle to skl somedays.. witch envolves going up hill ect.. aand going down steep hills.
What gears should i set it up in?
cheers


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

There must be lists about this already. Here is what I came up with just now:

SS is lighter:
+ less stuff (no shifters, no deraillers, less chainrings, no cogs, less chain, no cables)
- some of which is offset by the weight of the tensioning mechanism

SS is cheaper and less demanding:
+ less stuff to maintain
+ less lube to apply 

SS is healthier:
+ less pressure on sit flesh
+ stronger whole body (not much abs though)
+ greater range of cadence

SS is safer:
+ no chain ring injuries
+ no chain suck
+ no chain skipping
+ much less chance of dropping chain

SS is easier:
+ greater ground clearance
+ easier to climb most uphills

SS is more fun:
+ more biking
+ no negotiating with technology
+ positive comments from others
+ never in the wrong gear

SS is better to race with:
+ starts first at some races (e.g. Sea Otter Classic) when the trails are not yet crowded

SS is greener:
+ less stuff consumed
+ rejects "you need gears" marketing

SS is quieter:
+ no derailler to dangle around

Geared is faster on flats:
+ better to ride to the trail head instead of driving
+ commutes faster
+ possible to pass roadies

Ali


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I second what Pisket says about all the technical reasons.

But don't get too caught up in technical thoughts, remember the most important reason is - it feels good, way better than riding with gears.


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

One thing I hate about riding geared bikes is that when I jump off of curbs or smaller ramps, I hate hearing the sounds of all the gears and such dangling around...it always makes me wonder if everything on the bike is ok. Plus, no more chain derailing!


----------



## Fogerson (Oct 16, 2007)

Velobike said:


> I second what Pisket says about all the technical reasons.
> 
> But don't get too caught up in technical thoughts, remember the most important reason is - it feels good, way better than riding with gears.


Ditto.

It is interesting...when I started SS'ing I thought I'd miss my gears mostly on hills. I did at first, but after a few weeks the hills were fine and come to find out it is the flats/road where I miss my gears. Spinning 110+ rpm and only doing 12-13 mph *really* sucks.

Fortunately for me, where I ride the most has *very* little flat so it is all good!

Hmmm...I do miss my gears when I go somewhere I'm not familiar with and get "caught out" on the gearing. It is manageable, though. I've just learned to use the Internet to find another SS'er familiar with the place and see what they run there. If I can't, I could always put gears (temporarily) on my SIR9 for the first ride. Though, to date, I've just suffered through it and felt great I survived at the end


----------



## tony312 (Sep 22, 2008)

cheers guys 
what gears would be best to set it up in.. or lyk wat size cog?
cheers


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

A few "pros" about SS I noticed after yesterday's ride:

1. The look on a gearie's face as you passed him on the uphill in a SS is priceless. The look on a gearie's face as you passed him, while he's walking, on the uphill in a SS is beyond words.  

2. When you get passed by a better gearie on an uphill, you'll always have the excuse of being limited by only one gear.  (The excuses on flat and downhill are obvious.)


----------



## Fogerson (Oct 16, 2007)

TeeKay said:


> 1. The look on a gearie's face as you passed him on the uphill in a SS is priceless. The look on a gearie's face as you passed him, while he's walking, on the uphill in a SS is beyond words.


Or similarly, the look on your gearie friend's faces while waiting for them to get to the top of the hill, as you stand there at the top of the hill with your elbows on your bars...and your water bottle out takin' a swig...for the 4th time in a 5 mile ride...especially when they were owning you a few months ago on climbs when you too were a gearie. Yeah, priceless.


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

*Gears Pro*
You can shift gears.

*SS Pro*
You cannot shift gears.


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

pros- 
easier to maintain (clean the chain that is it)
makes you a better rider by learning how to use momentum
probably makes your legs stronger
to me it is more fun
satisfaction of beating people on geared bikes
cheaper

cons-
it is undoubtedly slower
potentially hard on your knees
single speed is not made for riding huge hills or real mountains (unless you are a true BA)
road riding is hard unless you have the right gear, then riding the trails is hard
chain tension (not really a con because it is better than messing with a derailleur.)

That is all i can think of at the moment. like i said, generally it is more fun to ride ss.


----------



## tony312 (Sep 22, 2008)

i cba to get a new cog for my back tyre or new single speed cranks.. or is that very bad if i dont? if it doesnt make a great difference, what gears should i put it in?
cheers


----------



## RogerDoger (Sep 20, 2008)

Keep your current geared bike in a typical SS gear ratio and leave it in that gear for a few weeks. If you like it then get a SS. 

Flats will suck a$$ big time and you'll miss speeding on downhills.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

SS is simpler and makes less noise. It's harder to climb and it's going to limit your speed on the flats and descents. Initial drivetrain setup is a bigger pain than gears, but maintenance is much simpler. Choose gearing based on your strength and the conditions you ride in, 32/18 is what I run. That seems fairly close to what most folks around here are using. It's rubbish at the dirt jump park though, can't build up enough speed.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

27 gears and you are never in the right one.

1 gear and it's the only one.

You can now think about other things.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

What someone else said is right. You think the downside will be steep hills, but it won't be. Steep hills are fun because you have momentum and speed and power.


----------



## tony312 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol okay.. but thts ok because because there are practialy no hills or flats or downhills lol it lyk everthing, changes within lyk 50meters

what gears are typical lol?
cheers


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

tony312 said:


> what gears are typical lol?


lol try a gear combination lol on a geared bike lol to see what lol will be fun lol. 

Ali


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Is it flat? 32:16
Is it hilly? 32:18


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

kev0153 said:


> Is it flat? 32:16
> Is it hilly? 32:18


Hills that pound your nutz flat = 32:20 

.


----------



## tony312 (Sep 22, 2008)

okay 
cheers


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I ride 32/20 and it feels just about right on a lot of the hills here. If there was less gravel/sand I'd probably go 32/18.



RSW42 said:


> Hills that pound your nutz flat = 32:20
> 
> .


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

im riding a dj ss and im in a 34/14 love it, but then again most of the time im riding bmx races or pumptracks or jumps and i get a little roll in, or if im at the park and i dont really need to pedal much at all


----------



## bikesmith74 (Apr 15, 2008)

riding a 29er full rigid SS in New England, 32/19 combo. Was riding a 26er 33lb 6" beast over the last 2 years. Both are fun bikes, but the SS makes riding interesting again. You will gain more fitness from pedaling a SS, and interesting enough will become easier as your legs and body get used to it. You're always in the correct gear and when side by side on a long climb, you will pass the geared folk as if they were standing still. It's a good weapon to have in the bike arsenal. Use it for building power and overal fitness. havn't rode a geared mountain bike since aug now. :-(


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

You can start posting on this forum.

SS works great on long hills and climbs (2k+) but after a certain grade it certainly becomes advantageous to have gears, though my geared friends rarely beat me to the top. I like to think it is because SS busts your butt.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

The concentration you used to select the right gear for the terrain is diverted into selecting the right speed for the terrain.


----------



## Kwahe (Jul 10, 2009)

*It is decreed..........*

With gears there is darkness and chaos, and the earth is without form, and void..
But then the creator said "let there be light," and voila! A singlespeed!
And it was good!

or if you prefer...

The geared bike that you know is not the eternal Tao..not by a long shot...
But SS actually is!

One more...

1. There is suffering and pain in the biking world.
2. The source of suffering is wanting more gears and more squish.
3. To give up pain and suffering, go with one gear, and go rigid, baby!
4. Check out the singletrack on SS and you'll find Nirvana, garndamnteed.

It's a spiritual matter.......:thumbsup:


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Single speed is only a liberation if you allow it to be. It isn't for everyone. Getting into the 'run what you brung' mindset as opposed to the '2 more teeth on the rear would be perfect for this trail' or 'I think I remembered my spare cog and my lockring tool' mindset is critical to acheiving the SSimplicity.

As far as the spiritual side of it, I can't believe no one posted it already, unless there is some unwritten rule I missed.

The Tao of Singlespeeding


----------

